# ترنيمة عيناك ربى - من شريط المسيح أمس واليوم - أداء : مجدى لطيف - جورج كيرلس - ضياء صبرى



## jesus_loveme (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ترنيمة عيناك ربي من شريط مسيحنا امس واليوم والي الابد
واشترك في ترنيمها ثلاث مرنمين في راي انهم اقضل ثلاث رنمين وهم
مجدي لطيب  قائد فريق شباب الانبا رويس و رهبات مارجرجس
جورج كيرلس  قائد فريق دافيد وفريق ناظر الاله
ضياء صيري  قائد فريق اغابي وكنيسة كلوت بك 



http://rapidshare.com/files/5609195...____1578___1581___1578___1590___1606____.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة لافضل ثلاث مرنمين*

ميرسى خالص على الترنيمة الجميلة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة لافضل ثلاث مرنمين*

*ميرسى ليك اوىىىىىىىىى
الترنيمة دى فعلا اكتر من رائعة 
وشكرا لأنك فكرت ترفعها للمنتدى
يا ريت  الكل ينزل الترنيمة دى ويسمعها لأن كلماتها جميلة جدا*​


----------



## jesus_loveme (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة لافضل ثلاث مرنمين*

شكرا ليكم علي الردود الجميلة وده هيكون تشجيع كبير لي 
والحمدلله انها عجبتكم


----------



## minsandra (14 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه الجميله دى 
وانت فعلا ذوقك جميل والترنيمه فعلا تحفه


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

